# Wiring STC-1000 to an SSR-25DA



## bc1235 (Aug 7, 2017)

I slapped together a Sous Vide controler quite a few years ago with an STC-1000 to a SSR-25DA relay. It worked fine and I loved how it functioned but there were exposed wires which didn't really seem too safe near plumbing so after way to many years I am building a proper enclousure. My problem is: having disassembling my old one I realized that the wiring diagram was pretty much worn off. Looking at a downoaded pdf of the wireing diagram for the STC-1000 its heater output appears to be AC. The SSR-25DA requires 3-32 V DC. The only thing I can thing of is I must have stuck a powersupply between the PID and the SSR-25. It seems a bit overkill but I suppose I may have done that. Am I missing something or is this really the way I need to go?

Thanks for any help you can offer.

Bruce


----------



## bc1235 (Aug 7, 2017)

I remembered that I put a wall wort in my first one to convert to low Voltage DC.

Thanks anywat

Bruce


----------

